# Recuperar carpeta /usr/bin

## Jorginho

Ola Amigos!!

Intentando borrar un archivo desde el terminal root borre sin querer la carpeta /usr/bin mi pregunta es como podria recuperarla ya que no puedo utilizar nada ni siquiera me inicia la interfaz grafica solo se me inicia en linea de comandos.

----------

## samuelhm

para mi sin duda el mejor programa para recuperar archivos en linux es Foremost:

http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Foremost

Aunke seria mejor que arrancaras desde otro disco duro/ particion si puedes, o de un pendrive para no modificar mas el disco.

aunke si se te ha roto esa carpeta igual podrias recompilar todo xD

----------

## Jorginho

Lo mejor va a ser volver a instalar gentoo por completo, tambien se podria pedir a un amigo que tuviese gentoo su carpeta y volver a ponerla en el sistema?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola jorginho.

Antes que nada debo decirte que la situación es bastante complicada. Dudo que funcione la opción que comentas, ya que en /usr/bin se almacena por ejemplo el compilador gcc para la arquitectura de la máquina.

De todas formas puedes intentarlo. Seria recomendable que tu amigo tenga tambien el mismo entorno gráfico que tú (gnome, kde,fluxbox..) de lo contrario se instalarán en tu sistema varios ejecutables que no serán necesarios para nada (como funciones de kde no disponibles en gnome) y también la misma arquitectura que tu equipo y quizás puedas hayar luz al final del túnel jeje.

Suerte amigo!, ya nos cuentas.

Un saludo.

----------

## chakenio

Habria que ver en que sistemas de archivos estaba montada /usr/bin, para ver si seria mas facil tratar de recuperarlos. De momento lo recomendable seria que no utilices el disco donde estaban los archivos.

Y a modo de consulta, para alguien que sepa. No se podria correr un livecd de gentoo y hacer chroot, para la compilacion de los paquetes? O compilar los compiladores (cuack) para despues compilar los paquetes restantes?

----------

## Jorginho

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola jorginho.
> 
> Antes que nada debo decirte que la situación es bastante complicada. Dudo que funcione la opción que comentas, ya que en /usr/bin se almacena por ejemplo el compilador gcc para la arquitectura de la máquina.
> 
> De todas formas puedes intentarlo. Seria recomendable que tu amigo tenga tambien el mismo entorno gráfico que tú (gnome, kde,fluxbox..) de lo contrario se instalarán en tu sistema varios ejecutables que no serán necesarios para nada (como funciones de kde no disponibles en gnome) y también la misma arquitectura que tu equipo y quizás puedas hayar luz al final del túnel jeje.
> ...

 

Si en principio mi amigo tiene instalado el gnome y la version amd64 exactamente lo que tengo yo en principio supongo que no habria problemas, intentare y haber que sale

----------

## agdg

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> Habria que ver en que sistemas de archivos estaba montada /usr/bin, para ver si seria mas facil tratar de recuperarlos. De momento lo recomendable seria que no utilices el disco donde estaban los archivos.
> 
> Y a modo de consulta, para alguien que sepa. No se podria correr un livecd de gentoo y hacer chroot, para la compilacion de los paquetes? O compilar los compiladores (cuack) para despues compilar los paquetes restantes?

 

Funcionaría lo que dices, pero es más fácil descargar un binario precompilado de GCC y usar emerge para instalarlo, recompilar GCC para tu máquina, y por último reinstalar todo con emerge -avl world.

Es curioso, hace a penas unos días publique una entrada que hacía referencia a un problema en el compilador.

----------

## Jorginho

 *agdg wrote:*   

>  *chakenio wrote:*   Habria que ver en que sistemas de archivos estaba montada /usr/bin, para ver si seria mas facil tratar de recuperarlos. De momento lo recomendable seria que no utilices el disco donde estaban los archivos.
> 
> Y a modo de consulta, para alguien que sepa. No se podria correr un livecd de gentoo y hacer chroot, para la compilacion de los paquetes? O compilar los compiladores (cuack) para despues compilar los paquetes restantes? 
> 
> Funcionaría lo que dices, pero es más fácil descargar un binario precompilado de GCC y usar emerge para instalarlo, recompilar GCC para tu máquina, y por último reinstalar todo con emerge -avl world.
> ...

 

Entonces lo que hare sera copiar la carpeta /usr/bin y despues hare emerge -avl world para recompilar todo para mi maquina

----------

## agdg

 *Jorginho wrote:*   

> Entonces lo que hare sera copiar la carpeta /usr/bin y despues hare emerge -avl world para recompilar todo para mi maquina

 

No es recomendable. Si haces eso, meterás binarios que no existen en tu sistema. Lo mejor es optar por usar un precompilado de GCC y recompilar todo.

----------

## cach0rr0

no es facil, pero se puede usar paquetes "binary" de http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/

cuando ha recubierto suficiente para usar portage, puede emerge -e world

cualquier no se incluye "world", puede emerge directamente con emerge -k

----------

